# United sportsman club?



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Does this club still exist?
I had heard that they were out of Buisness but I still see their signs every now and again.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We hunted some good properties back in the early 90's with United Sportsman memberships. There were some good waterfowl spots around the Kaysville area. All homes now.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

They were a great club. Lots of good waterfowl property. Lots of great big game property. Gone now.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did they take your money and run? What happened 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just curious. I have seen their signage still on fence lines and posts some times. 
I never was a member but was wondering if they still had ground leased or if the signs just never came down.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

They probably work better than No Trespassing signs and were free to boot. 
I can't imagine anyone losing a lease removing their signs unless the landowner required it. Just up and walk away.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

We got out as the annual fee got too steep for our blood. then we found out that the started saving some of the best big game oportunities for members that would pay more. Vic


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

"United Sportsmen" is a four-letter world in my world. My dad had secured permission to hunt a great property in the Chalk Creek area. The lady that owned it was not family, but we always called her "Aunt" anyway. We would visit her every time we went hunting up there, and also at other times throughout the year. She became like family. My dad hunted that land for years and years, until United Sportsmen came along and the family convinced the elderly lady to make money off of it. Sour grapes, since I never got to hunt actually hunt it because it went away before I turned 14. 

You want to know where the SFW privatization of tags and hunting model started in Utah that so many of us hate? Look no further than United Sportsmen.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Vanilla, we don't have the Rocky Mountains in Utah.;-)


----------

